# Here’s our new pup, Lucy!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and Lucy. 
Lucy is adorable....... great pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a sweetie pie!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. Oh my Lucy is such a cutie  . Enjoy the forum.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She's a beautiful girl and looks like she is all set for a great life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Lucy is absolutely gorgeous!.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! What a beauty!!! Welcome to you and Lucy....


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

So cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

She's a beauty. You're going to have so much fun. Welcome home, Lucy!


----------



## Jrsygrl (Aug 9, 2017)

She’s beautiful!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome! Lucy is adorable!!!! I love the pool photo. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Verababe (May 3, 2018)

She’s a doll!!!?


----------



## Sshannon13 (Jul 29, 2018)

Here’s a few updated pictures! Lucy is healthy and happy and weighing in at 32 lbs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, this one is my favorite. She definitely had fun...... 

She's such a doll.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's such a sweetheart!.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my what a sweetie you are Lucy!! Love, love the mud pic!!!! Lol


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG, Lucy is so precious!!


----------

